# Truck Fever



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I sold my Suburban over the weekend. I am going to take my time and find a used 3500 diesel dually (Chev or GMC). I wish I could afford a new one but will get what I can.

My son has a jeep that he was going to sell so I will use that until I find a replacement TV. I have until the spring rally to find one.









John

And before anyone asks why I need a duelly. The dealer said you don t need a duelly to pull that camper. I don t need, I want. Ya know men and their toys.....
And as Tim s wife and now mine says...Mommy wants a fifth wheel.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

a few searches on autotrader.com will show you hundreds within a 100 mile radius of your house, John.

Make sure you can get extended coverage on that Duramax!

(I might be picking up a dually on Black friday!! I'm a little over GVWR on the 2500HD)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

A 3500 series... you are talking some serious truckin







Good luck with your search and enjoy hunting for a 5'r.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like somebody is going to have a fun Christmas!
You better get one big honkin' tree, if you want to fit a dually under it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Happy Shopping! Make sure you check the VIN at carfax.com or autocheck.com! You don't want to get a bargain with a salvage title or Katrina damage.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like it's NTF season again. That fever sure spreads!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Soon to come posting from John:

"For sale - Outback 28RSDS in great condition. Upgrading to 5th wheel forces sale"








Enjoy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

John,

I am so jealious. Maybe one day I hope to own one. I keep dreaming.

But good luck and we can see a 5'er in the future for you.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh no!!!! The big blocks are selling out noooooooooooo. I'll keep mine until they make an Avalanche with the Duramax/Allision. Good luck with your search. But you know that will lead to new trailer fever. Luckily you can't put a fifth wheel on an Avalanche or I would be in divorce court.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well it looks like John is giving up the little toys
For some bigger ones.
Good Luck John in your search

Don


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I can't say anything good or bad abou the duramax because I've never had one, but don't overlook the Dodge 3500. I'm really happy with mine. As a Ford guy, I never thought I'd say that. It is a real work horse. One heck of a good engine. If you do consider the Dodge, make sure you get an '04.5 or newer as lots of changes were made after that time.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Psst....







...don't tell the DW,..







.. but I've been looking at a few 2500HD's and 3500's myself. After all, I've had the Avalanche for 3 years now, it must be time for a new one.....

Err, well honey,







that trip down to Fort Wilderness will go so much more smoothly if we have a 3/4 ton diesel.









Good luck in your search John.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Psst....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure sounds like Vern needs to spray again.....the fever is spreading









Thor


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

My antibiotics are kicking in. . .we are not joining the "Dually club" (at least not till late 2006 early 2007)

Vdub, not sure what is going on here in NJ, but there are NO Dodge diesels on any lots here. lots of 1500 Hemi's but no diesels anywhere


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I Love the look of the Dodge but the back seat in the crew cab is not as roomy as the Chevy or GMC. I might wait til March to buy, going to take my time looking.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> back seat in the crew cab is not as roomy as the Chevy or GMC


John,

May I suggest you look at the new Dodge Mega Cab. Talk about room!

And, talk about price. The one I saw recently still had the sticker on it......$52K+!
But what a great-looking vehicle!!

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > back seat in the crew cab is not as roomy as the Chevy or GMC
> 
> 
> John,
> ...


John,

Mark is right. The new MegaCab is Dodge's answer to the pickups with real crew cabs. Not sure if it's any bigger than the competition, but it might be slightly larger in some dimension. If it's any bigger than my F250 crew cab, it's too big.
The old QuadCab was a reworked extended cab, I believe, that only had its door configuration changed, but not its size.

Mark is also right about the price being in the stratosphere. Get your checkbook out and get you one. Then tell us about it. That new truck fever is something, isn't it?









Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am hoping for a 03 or 04, new is tooooo much.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That must have been one heavily loaded Ram mega Cab....I just priced one at a local dealer and the 3/4 ton gas was around $44k.....

Still too much for me...I have the opportunity to purchase a 2004 Chevy 3/4 ton Crew cab with the 6.0 liter and 13000 miles for $23k from a local dealer that I work for on weekends. He would give me this deal if I sell my Ram myself and come in with just $$$. Guess I can always get one next year too...

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Oh no!!!! The big blocks are selling out noooooooooooo. I'll keep mine until they make an Avalanche with the Duramax/Allision. Good luck with your search. But you know that will lead to new trailer fever. Luckily you can't put a fifth wheel on an Avalanche or I would be in divorce court.
> 
> John
> [snapback]64993[/snapback]​


John...

Now you CAN pull a 5'er with an Avalanche......









Good Luck in court...









Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

I have seen that setup before. My only question is: "What's the point?"
If you are not going to have the advantage of the shorter towing length the fifth wheel is designed to provide... why get one?

Just looks like more complexity to me. And it can't be cheap! I don't get it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I love the fifth wheel campers but I would never buy that setup. Just think of all the questions at the campgrounds. The people working toll boths would have a feild day with that one.

John


----------

